# Help a dilema



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

OK I have a baby due in May, on top of this the inlaws are coming over from overseas for 4 months.

How do I transport 4 + baby around without selling the TT? whats the cheapest second hand car available? any advice?


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Inlaws for 4 months  and with a new baby. Iâ€™d runaway


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

I wish :-/

I was thinking of selling up my TT and going for a 325BMW type thing. On the other hand.... keep the TT and get a ??? I only have 5 K tops spare


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> I wish Â :-/
> 
> I was thinking of selling up my TT and going for a 325BMW type thing. Â On the other hand.... keep the TT and get a ??? Â I only have 5 K tops spare


I can't remember who, but someone on this forum got a V6 Mondeo for that sort of money or less and appears quite impressed with it.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Was me who got the V6 Mondy as a second car & i'm well happy with it. Used soley for mile munching & load lugging.

Beware of diminishing TT usage though. My TT lives in the garage and the Mondy sits on the drive when i'm at home, so the Mondeo tends to be by far the more regular method of transport with the TT for dry weekends (saves cleaning it every 2mins) and best (plus TT events of course).

Paid Â£5K for a 98R plate with 65K miles. Given its one of the Duratec V6's, it should be good for over 150K miles. Mine is the GhiaX model, so more toys than the TT (nowhere near as much fun though) but a very suitable second car. Fuel economy aint that bad either given the engine size. Average very close to 30mpg, which is slightly more than the TT ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

What more toys a V6 GhiaX mondeo has over the TT? Can you explain?


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

don't easyrentacar do some silly cheap deals on Merc A-Class??
might be a bit of a tight squeeze tho...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Why don't you explain them that your current TT can't cope with extra passengers and ask them to share the cost of the rental?


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

I've also got a Mondeo Ghia as a company car (relativley cheap on the tax/emissions front) and keep the TT for Best/W/Ends/Fun..

One toy that that the Mondeo has that The TT doesn't have is a heated front screen - That was a godsent during the cold weather/snow.

My TT also doesnt have an auto dimming rear view mirror or electric seats .....

But its much more fun ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Watch out for the heated screen if you have a radar detector. They stop them working (or at least deminish their ability!)


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I recently spent Â£4k on a 1998S Vectra 2.5 V6 CDX Auto Estate. Â£23k just over 4 years ago - hows that for depreciation.

Paul


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

Thanks for all the help, some interesting comments.
Will check out a few options over the weekend.

although I still think with the 150 and V6 that we are going to see a flood cars and ruin what residule value we have. so it might be time to sell up now before the rush !


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

IMO Easycarental is cheap and ideal... around Â£8 a day easypeasy.


----------

